# Don't down rate to riders because of no cash tip.



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Riders can be able to change the ratings (that they rate you after ride) whenever they need to. 
I just logged in into uber.com as a rider and see how it works and I found out I could be able to change the rating even my first trip which was made on Janurary 2018.
Think twice before you down rated to riders just for Tips.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

That's the rating system with integrity!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Riders can be able to change the ratings (that they rate you after ride) whenever they need to.
> I just logged in into uber.com as a rider and see how it works and I found out I could be able to change the rating even my first trip which was made on Janurary 2018.
> Think twice before you down rated to riders just for Tips.


I agree. (Somewhat)

I'm in the business of trying to make money.

If the rider is profitable and helping my business, he's getting 5 stars. 
If the rider wasted my time on a minimum fare or other money losing trip, they get 1 star so I don't pick them up again.

If that $1 tip made the difference for you, then by all means rate them as you please.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Riders can be able to change the ratings (that they rate you after ride) whenever they need to. I just logged in into uber.com as a rider and see how it works and I found out I could be able to change the rating even my first trip which was made on Janurary 2018.


Good for riders. However, drivers only get one shot at it, and drivers are forced to decide immediately. No cash tip? No five stars!!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Good for riders. However, drivers only get one shot at it, and drivers are forced to decide immediately. No cash tip? No five stars!!





Uber's Guber said:


> Good for riders. However, drivers only get one shot at it, and drivers are forced to decide immediately. No cash tip? No five stars!!


What if he exchanged you with 1*. It won't worth it. you got no tip and you got 1*.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> What if he exchanged you with 1*. It won't worth it. you got no tip and you got 1*.


I don't care about stars or badges, because it's never affected my ability to log on an accept pings. I down-rate the cheap paxhole so I don't waste time accepting the ping next time.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> I don't care about stars or badges, because it's never affected my ability to log on an accept pings. I down-rate the cheap paxhole so I don't waste time accepting the ping next time.


Then you are going to have less customers(riders) in your market. Bear some business logic to gain success.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Riders can be able to change the ratings (that they rate you after ride) whenever they need to.
> I just logged in into uber.com as a rider and see how it works and I found out I could be able to change the rating even my first trip which was made on Janurary 2018.
> Think twice before you down rated to riders just for Tips.


I call bs. I logged in and can't change ratings so I don't think you have a clue.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Then you are going to have less customers(riders) in your market. Bear some business logic to gain success.


LOL, WTF? Business logic to gain success? We're talking about Uber, correct? Uber is not my career, but I'll tell you what; I'll continue to trash rider-ratings, and you can dabble in your "success" accepting pings and driving long distances to pick up low-rated non-tipping paxholes to drive them 3 blocks to Walmart. Be sure to further build upon your "success" by letting them know you'll wait in the parking lot while they shop. You can pass the time away in the parking lot by admiring your stars and polishing your badges!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Then you are going to have less customers(riders) in your market. Bear some business logic to gain success.


If I eliminate minimum fare passengers, I weed out a large number of the bad runs and stay available for the "good" runs. With 92,000 rides per day in this metro area, I think I'll survive.


----------



## theycrooks (May 6, 2019)

Riders shouldn’t be able to know which driver rated them if the drivers don’t know which rider rated them with whatever star. That should work both ways.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

theycrooks said:


> Riders shouldn't be able to know which driver rated them if the drivers don't know which rider rated them with whatever star. That should work both ways.


Unlike drivers, riders have no more than two drivers in a day. So they could easily figure out which drivers gave them down rating. It is hard for drivers who gave them down rating.



Disgusted Driver said:


> I call bs. I logged in and can't change ratings so I don't think you have a clue.


I was discussing about Uber. I won't say it if I didn't test it myself.



Uber's Guber said:


> LOL, WTF? Business logic to gain success? We're talking about Uber, correct? Uber is not my career, but I'll tell you what; I'll continue to trash rider-ratings, and you can dabble in your "success" accepting pings and driving long distances to pick up low-rated non-tipping paxholes to drive them 3 blocks to Walmart. Be sure to further build upon your "success" by letting them know you'll wait in the parking lot while they shop. You can pass the time away in the parking lot by admiring your stars and polishing your badges!


Why do you think same riders were going to request for same trip? They will be riding different trip each and every signal time. But I agree on those who requested for short trip deserved to have down rating. I never drive more than 5 mins to go pick up riders, so it don't bother me even they are taking short trip.



Fozzie said:


> I agree. (Somewhat)
> 
> I'm in the business of trying to make money.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you. I am planning to use your tactics. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Riders can be able to change the ratings (that they rate you after ride) whenever they need to.
> I just logged in into uber.com as a rider and see how it works and I found out I could be able to change the rating even my first trip which was made on Janurary 2018.
> Think twice before you down rated to riders just for Tips.


Did you try to actually do it? Dont think it lets you.

.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Did you try to actually do it? Dont think it lets you.
> 
> .


I did. 
For the tipping, I couldn't tip for the trip which is over 30 days ago.


----------



## JRP18 (Dec 26, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I call bs. I logged in and can't change ratings so I don't think you have a clue.


Well I just tried it and it worked on the trip I took 1 mo ago. I rated driver 5 stars originally by mistake but was able to change it.


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

That's crazy. Anyone knows how long it takes for a passenger to see the rating given by the driver? I would think they shouldn't be able to see it until they've rated as well, but then again ...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Riders can be able to change the ratings (that they rate you after ride) whenever they need to.
> I just logged in into uber.com as a rider and see how it works and I found out I could be able to change the rating even my first trip which was made on Janurary 2018.
> Think twice before you down rated to riders just for Tips.


Who cares if they change the rating. Rate a passenger exactly what you think they deserve. Stop falling victim to retaliation ratings. Who cares? No drivers are getting deactivated because of bad ratings. I have a 4.98 and i dont kiss ass or play nice. The driver who has a 4.64 in my city makes the same per mile and per minute rate as me. I act myself always and most riders respect that and the ones that don't are irrelevant.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I know people will hate me, but I don’t see the point of giving lower stars because of lack of tipping.

Don’t misunderstand me; I think those that don’t tip are often cheap as heck. 

But if a rider was respectful and didn’t damage my car, then I see no point in less than 5 stars.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

JRP18 said:


> Well I just tried it and it worked on the trip I took 1 mo ago. I rated driver 5 stars originally by mistake but was able to change it.


If trying to do something in app that someone else can do, perhaps it's worth considering how often we discover some functions are not accessible in all regions.



Invisible said:


> I know people will hate me, but I don't see the point of giving lower stars because of lack of tipping.
> 
> Don't misunderstand me; I think those that don't tip are often cheap as heck.
> 
> But if a rider was respectful and didn't damage my car, then I see no point in less than 5 stars.


Agree. Drivers deal with entitlement frequently but don't see thinking they're entitled to a tip as entitlement.

If a driver is paid after accepting a rider that gave them no problem & was courteous, hoping for a tip is one thing but thinking you are entitled to a tip is just rediculous & IS entitlement & there's no two ways about it.

No one on planet earth tips every single time they are provided a service. No one.

If you want a better shot at tips try bartending or something but for Pete's sake don't join ridesharing and expect to be APPRECIATED.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Who cares if they change the rating. Rate a passenger exactly what you think they deserve. Stop falling victim to retaliation ratings. Who cares? No drivers are getting deactivated because of bad ratings. I have a 4.98 and i dont kiss ass or play nice. The driver who has a 4.64 in my city makes the same per mile and per minute rate as me. I act myself always and most riders respect that and the ones that don't are irrelevant.


The question is " Do you rate 3 stars or less on riders because they didn't tip you in cash?"
I think you misunderstood the point.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I know people will hate me, but I don't see the point of giving lower stars because of lack of tipping.
> 
> Don't misunderstand me; I think those that don't tip are often cheap as heck.
> 
> But if a rider was respectful and didn't damage my car, then I see no point in less than 5 stars.


Truth is a good thing so, don't worry about a post that is your heartfelt opinion.
I didn't drive yesterday but, I drove Friday & did 34 rides = $289.00, 14 tips in app & 2 cash tips.

Wasn't entitled to tips but yes I am grateful.

Maybe, just maybe some drivers suck, have no personality, car smells, they smell, music is louder than pax would find reasonable or maybe the sun isn't shining, who knows?

No tip = downrated pax is sorta lame imo.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

"No one on planet earth tips every single time they are provided a service. No one."

wrong.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Why would i downrate a rider because they didnt tip?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Why would i downrate a rider because they didnt tip?


Posted topic


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> "No one on planet earth tips every single time they are provided a service. No one."
> 
> wrong.


This is true. I always tip. In addition to tipping my waiter/waitress and bartenders, I tip the shuttle driver at the dealer. I also tip my hairstylist.

Yet I have driven a shuttle driver, a hairstylist and restaurant workers. But they haven't tipped me. The ones who tip me for r/s and food. are many times the ones I don't expect.

But since I don't expect tips in r/s, as much as delivery, it doesn't bother me so much because I'm not having to hike up several levels or stairs or deliver in bad weather.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> This is true. I always tip. In addition to tipping my waiter/waitress and bartenders, I tip the shuttle driver at the dealer. I also tip my hairstylist.
> 
> Yet I have driven a shuttle driver, a hairstylist and restaurant workers. But they haven't tipped me. The ones who tip me for r/s and food. are many times the ones I don't expect.
> 
> But since I don't expect tips in r/s, as much as delivery, it doesn't bother me so much because I'm not having to hike up several levels or stairs or deliver in bad weather.


Yes, I always give 5.00 tip to driver's, hair stylist, carwash & everyone in hospitality.

There are times when it simply doesn't occur to me to tip.

Office Depot does great job printing 2 copies but I don't consider tipping for this nor do I consider tipping at the post office when I buy stamps.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Office Depot does great job printing 2 copies but I don't consider tipping for this nor do I consider tipping at the post office when I buy stamps.


Employees of places like that cannot accept tips. Once I wanted to tip the guy at Autozone for putting on new wipers, and he said they weren't allowed to accept it. While I could've put them on my own, it was nice they did it.

I forgot car wash places. I tip them, too because it's the norm to do so.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Employees of places like that cannot accept tips. Once I wanted to tip the guy at Autozone for putting on new wipers, and he said they weren't allowed to accept it. While I could've put them on my own, it was nice they did it.
> 
> I forgot car wash places. I tip them, too because it's the norm to do so.


Of course they can't accept tips but, my point was, there are instances where someone does something well but tipping never enters your thinking.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Tipping has never made any sense to me. My mailman shows up six days a week, delivering very important financial documents and special cards/packages from dear friends/relatives in the crappiest, coldest (or hottest) weather imaginable. The dude never messes up a delivery, either. I don't leave him a $5 bill in the mailbox. Ever.

Some waitress with an obvious attitude, screws up my simple food order, brings me the wrong drink, and somehow that is worth an extra $5 every time I set foot in a restaurant. The mailman is doing a more important job, with a higher degree of accuracy, in a more hostile environment. Why no tips for him? Oh right. The post office pays more. Well, shouldn't it? I can guarantee you that waitress with an attitude wouldn't last five minutes on a typical Midwestern postal route in January. But, we have to subsidize her compensation because her employer won't pay a living wage?

I'm not against tipping per se. I do it ALL the time. It just doesn't make much sense, when you step back and look at the whole picture. Perhaps the problem isn't tipping. It's greedy companies who refuse to pay those doing a certain job a living wage.

Greedy companies. Like Uber.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> I agree. (Somewhat)
> 
> I'm in the business of trying to make money.
> 
> ...


And this is why pax ratings dont matter at all.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

TBone said:


> And this is why pax ratings dont matter at all.


Actually, that exactly why passenger ratings DO matter.

I'm a business with the goal of turning a profit. If I want to do that, I need to use all of the tools at my disposal to maximize my income.

The passenger rating system is a screening tool for drivers to weed out money losing passengers, so it matters a great deal if utilized properly.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> The passenger rating system is a screening tool for drivers to weed out money losing passengers, so it matters a great deal if utilized properly.


If Uber wanted to have passenger metrics as a sole means of boosting driver profitability, they'd scrap the "star system" and provide the driver with information about the passenger's tipping history, along with their current destination, so you could see if that ride will be lucrative.

Of course, we know that Uber will never give drivers info on the pax destination beforehand...and any metric that involves tipping habits would effectively blacklist passengers who don't. That system would absolutely destroy Uber's already tainted reputation.

Passenger star ratings aren't there for any reason but to make you think there's some sort of system for passenger accountability. We all know that is a load of crap. Uber will let violent criminals into your car, because they've already got their money upfront. Uber doesn't care about your profitability, or safety. They only want you to take every request that comes your way.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

rkozy said:


> If Uber wanted to have passenger metrics as a sole means of boosting driver profitability, they'd scrap the "star system" and provide the driver with information about the passenger's tipping history, along with their current destination, so you could see if that ride will be lucrative.
> 
> Of course, we know that Uber will never give drivers info on the pax destination beforehand...and any metric that involves tipping habits would effectively blacklist passengers who don't. That system would absolutely destroy Uber's already tainted reputation.
> 
> Passenger star ratings aren't there for any reason but to make you think there's some sort of system for passenger accountability. We all know that is a load of crap. Uber will let violent criminals into your car, because they've already got their money upfront. Uber doesn't care about your profitability, or safety. They only want you to take every request that comes your way.


So you think they invented the whole passenger rating system simply to mislead drivers? Nonsense.

Passenger ratings are a tool for use by drivers, but unfortunately the vast majority of drivers prefer to use it to solicit insignificant tips rather than use it to screen out the bad passengers altogether.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Tipping has never made any sense to me. My mailman shows up six days a week, delivering very important financial documents and special cards/packages from dear friends/relatives in the crappiest, coldest (or hottest) weather imaginable. The dude never messes up a delivery, either. I don't leave him a $5 bill in the mailbox. Ever.
> 
> Some waitress with an obvious attitude, screws up my simple food order, brings me the wrong drink, and somehow that is worth an extra $5 every time I set foot in a restaurant. The mailman is doing a more important job, with a higher degree of accuracy, in a more hostile environment. Why no tips for him? Oh right. The post office pays more. Well, shouldn't it? I can guarantee you that waitress with an attitude wouldn't last five minutes on a typical Midwestern postal route in January. But, we have to subsidize her compensation because her employer won't pay a living wage?
> 
> ...


Precisely!. Tipping wasn't a issue that was harped on by drivers to the degree it is now until Ridesharing got greedy.

I do less in the way of providing snacks, h20 ect but my tips have been steady in San Francisco. 50% pax tipping is ok w/me.

I saw a post earlier where a driver posted he'd driven for a month or two and only got 2-3 tips. That's pathetic.
My initial thought was...maybe it's the driver.

Pax that don't know each other clearly have not conspired not to tip so...what does that leave?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Tipping has never made any sense to me. My mailman shows up six days a week, delivering very important financial documents and special cards/packages from dear friends/relatives in the crappiest, coldest (or hottest) weather imaginable. The dude never messes up a delivery, either. I don't leave him a $5 bill in the mailbox. Ever.


I tip my mailman a case of beer every Christmas. Close enough?


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

On Uber, I force stop the app when i finish a trip. Then I open up the app and the rating menu disappears. No more free 5 stars unless I get a cash tip. Lyft, I wait 24 hours. Tippers get 5 stars. Non tippers get 2 stars. Good passenger, but no tip. Need to weed out my clientele after 2.5 years. Sure, sounds petty. But if passengers can rate us low for no reason, then drivers should down rate or not rate pax for no tip.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I call bs. I logged in and can't change ratings so I don't think you have a clue.


You have to go into help and then issue with fare











Antquisha said:


> That's crazy. Anyone knows how long it takes for a passenger to see the rating given by the driver? I would think they shouldn't be able to see it until they've rated as well, but then again ...


7 days if its downrated


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> I'm in the business of trying to make money.
> 
> If the rider is profitable and helping my business, he's getting 5 stars.
> If the rider wasted my time on a minimum fare or other money losing trip, they get 1 star so I don't pick them up again


Agree 100%. I'm here to make money. If my money comes from Uber, the pax, or a combo of both, I don't care. Either I make enough to be happy or I don't want that business again. Period.



Uber's Guber said:


> LOL, WTF? Business logic to gain success? We're talking about Uber, correct? Uber is not my career, but I'll tell you what; I'll continue to trash rider-ratings, and you can dabble in your "success" accepting pings and driving long distances to pick up low-rated non-tipping paxholes to drive them 3 blocks to Walmart. Be sure to further build upon your "success" by letting them know you'll wait in the parking lot while they shop. You can pass the time away in the parking lot by admiring your stars and polishing your badges!


Listen buster, you have a bad attitude. So let me make this clear: THE BEATINGS SHALL CONTINUE UNTIL MORALE IMPROVES!!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Listen buster, you have a bad attitude. So let me make this clear: THE BEATINGS SHALL CONTINUE UNTIL MORALE IMPROVES!!!


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Invisible said:


> If a rider was respectful and didn't damage my car, then I see no point in less than 5 stars.


Low-rated pax are generally non-tipping pax so why would we bother with them?

Have fun with all those non-tipping rides other drivers pass on, wish you luck in your minimum-wage pursuits.


----------

